# Anywhere close to Young Harris for Trout fishing?



## robpiat (May 3, 2011)

I am heading up to Brasstown Valley for a conference. I'll only have 2-3 hours a day to fish so I don't want to spend it all driving. Is there anything close by? Looks like there is a decent creek that runs along the golf course/Forest border but I figure the chemicals would deter trout from handing around.


----------



## fishinbub (May 3, 2011)

Shoot me a PM with the name of the creek. I can probably help you find out if that crick has any trout in it and what access will be like. I'll check my map and see what's near you. Young Harris is mostly private land, you may have to head back towards Helen...


----------



## Jimmy Harris (May 3, 2011)

I wouldn't waste any time on the creek at Brasstown Valley Resort.  You're about 30 minutes from the Toccoa River tailwater.  Fish right below the dam for a quick fix.  The Hiwassee River just across the line in NC is good but more difficult to access and won't save you that much time.  Check the generation schedule on the Toccoa.  If they're running a generator, don't go.  Right now they're releasing 160 cfs.  That's a little high (we like it around 130 cfs) but at the dam you can still wade it.


----------



## fishndoc (May 3, 2011)

Like Jimmy says, the Toccoa DH is the best option.  If they are generating and it's too high, you might consider driving a little farther up to the Nantahala DH.  Will need a NC license, but not a real bad drive:  Hayesville to Murphy to Andrews to the river - maybe about an hour or less.  I usually slip up there when my wife and I stay at Brasstown Valley.


----------



## Tightliner (May 4, 2011)

The Hi runs out of Chatgue dam about 10 miles from there. It also runs into the lake just above the town of Hiwassee. Upper Fires creek holds a good population of wild fish too. Just over the mountian is the Tallulah. This river has some great tributary streams that hold wild fish. Luck to you!

Later.....................................


----------

